# Can anyone ID this EQ?



## Yourconfused (Apr 24, 2017)

I have had this 30 band EQ for a long time and forgot what brand it is. Does it look familiar to anyone?


----------



## Aldaa (Feb 25, 2015)

Could it be an old school Audiobahn? That's the only thing online I could find with clear knobs


----------



## I'm not new (Feb 14, 2015)

Looks like the Cadence eq boards that were in the hot deals section a few years ago.
They were only available without the case. Came with a print out of the top showing the frequencies and level adjustments.


----------



## Aldaa (Feb 25, 2015)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/737655-post21.html

that's exactly what it is


----------



## Yourconfused (Apr 24, 2017)

WOW guys! Great detective work. I've had that sitting in a box for over a decade. i wish I paid $25 for it.  
Thanks for the info.


----------

